

Reflections from London skyscraper are reportedly melting parked cars - Zoepfli
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/2/4686646/reflections-from-london-skyscraper-are-melting-parked-cars

======
lutusp
Two of the building's sides are in essence giant two-dimensional concave
mirrors, and the building's windows are silvered to reflect the heat away from
its interior. I cannot imagine a better candidate for concentrating solar
energy in unintended ways.

In this image --

[http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8398/8677105491_93e6da7ab9_z.j...](http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8398/8677105491_93e6da7ab9_z.jpg)

\-- one can clearly see that, at the side to the right, the building's windows
create a two-dimensional concave curve, with an intense point of focus some
distance away.

What I can't understand is why the architect didn't consider hiring a
physicist to warn him about this geometry.

